# The Blue's on Sat.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We will have "Lite Catch" in Little Sabine at South Harbour's docks. Stop by and say hi if ya get a chance!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be on the gulf side in a yellow gb cat with a green t top.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be on the gulf side


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This will be the first show I have missed in years. Daughter is sick.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont think I'll go to this show, I dont usually go to the beach shows...

edit, Lite catch I've been lookin to meet you while I'm down at island cove but have'nt seen you down there yet... You ever get out on the weekdays?


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

We will be on the Gulf side this year. This will be the first time we have watched the show from the South side:usaflag


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985, i am there almost every day. I go down there around 4:30 every day.


----------

